# Bearing splitter for shop press



## aametalmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Could of bought on off ebay but what the heck. Just turned a dish in some 1" thick plate and cut it in half with my 4x6 saw...Bob


----------



## Tamper84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## RandyM (Dec 4, 2012)

I like it, nice job. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Dec 5, 2012)

Great idea!  Thanks!  Gonna copy that one. :drink2:


----------



## tony64 (Dec 13, 2012)

great job


----------

